# Spain 2014 census!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We did this 3 years ago - I thought it might be interesting to do it again & compare

this is the last one spain 2011 census!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've started it off - it's anonymous if you if you should want to be private


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

half retired, half working in Spain so far....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm early retired but am also wanting work. However, the way the question is worded, I have had to tick the "working in Spain" box.

Won't this skew the results if there are more like me? (God, I hope not )


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

well i moved forward 3 weeks

early retired
Not looking for work


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We were early retired when we arrived here but only one of us is now....


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Most interesting, but wouldn't it be more informative if there was a 'working in Spain' as well as a 'looking for work (or unemployed)' box? Then we would have a better idea of how many are managing to find work and how many not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Most interesting, but wouldn't it be more informative if there was a 'working in Spain' as well as a 'looking for work (or unemployed)' box? Then we would have a better idea of how many are managing to find work and how many not.


there's a maximum of 10 fields 

istr that when I first posted it 3 years ago it was to see how many were _needing _to work & support themselves &/or a family, as opposed to those with a different kind of income

I tweaked a couple of the options slightly this time - though the meaning is the same, just clearer ( I hope) 

I wanted to leave it essentially the same though, so that we can compare


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm truly surprised at the amount of us working here!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> I'm truly surprised at the amount of us working here!


... or are they just looking for work?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Also interesting that fewer retired people rely on the SRP alone.
In spite of those who think living in Spain will be less expensive than in the UK......


----------

